# Any chef gamers here?



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm sure many of us here don't have the time for gaming but I'm just curious...

I religiously play Soldiers of Fortune II online with a clan -=XA=- Extream Assasins.

I also play the following, single player mostly
Halo
Jedi Knight Outcast/Acadamy
Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos/Frozen Thrown
Star Trek: Voyager Elite Forces II
Bridge Commander
Grand Theft Auto 3

I own a lot more but I mostly play these games.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

As to myself, it's pocket billiards and chess. Elegant!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Used to play a lot (A LOT) of worms but had to take a break. Now I play a lot of FIBS (or online backgammon).

Tried Jedi Knight and I was absolutely terrible......


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just a neutral observation.

The rise in internet/computer gaming seems offset by the decline of participation in traditional games like chess and bridge. Clubs catering to the latter two have complained about a decrease in membership over the past several years.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Although there are local backgammon clubs in Chicago I prefer playing online simply because I get the opportunity to play with people from all around the world. I have played backgammon with people in Australia, Canada, Brazil, Germany and many other places.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Aaaahhh, but I hear that Bridge is a great place to meet single women!?!?! Not that it's your goal or anything.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, lots of old timers here playing chess and backgammon  

come on guys, work with me here...any unreal tournament players?...half life/counter strike/?...SUPER MARIO?!?!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Old timers? No. Just a few who prefer the more intellectual type of games.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My favorite, serious games are "Age of Empires" "AOE Conquerors" and, recently "Age of Mythology". A few others are "Empire Earth", "CSI" and, of course, all the "You Don't Know Jack" games.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

You are making me feel old. The only computer game I ever bought was "MYST" and that was a few years ago. My teenage son has a PS2 BUT with school, sports, homework, family, etc, and we pull it out @ once a month MAYBE. He likes Armored Corps (sp?). My favorite games? Cribbage and pinochle.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

HAHAHA not really my intention. 
A lot of my games do require a degree in stratagy like with Halo, your limited to carrying 2 weapons while ammo is at a premium and is full of puzzels. Warcraft is a real time military stratagy game with micro management. 

Most of my games keeps my wits up to speed and be a little more perseptive. If anything, they act more like a stress relief ball for me


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

This Berkeley graduate says warmongers, you!

I do admit I play chess against my computer occasionally. And I hope to become a 50 year old pool professional just to throw pie in the face of age. That's my passion for the time being.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Part of our chess club and trophy haul last year.










Kuan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I occasionally play everquest and my fiance recently bought xbox and I played D&D heroes on that and I am currently plugging my way through lotr: the fellowship of the ring. I also played diablo a little bit about 5 years ago and played diablo 2 many times over. Tried many many other computer games but am not currently playing any except everquest very occasionally. My fiance tried to get me into warhammer but it didn't stick.
I guess you could say I am a casual gamer


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

With so many chess players, you guys should really check out "Worms" it is a lot like chess. Very fun...


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

kewl...which kid is you?  :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I knew someone would ask  I think I've posted a picture here of our whole chess club before. Can't remember the thread.

Kuan


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

hmm, let me see - 

Quake
Quake2
Action Quake2
Q3A 
UT
KingPin
Red Alert
Red Alert 2
Command and Conquer
Dope wars 2.2 (v politically incorrect but hey!)
operation flashpoint

bit limited in scope due to obsolete pc (still using voodoo2 cards)

have played counterstrike (blecch), halflife, loved battlefield 1942.

Got some others somewhere.

Nick


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Headless,,

My wife (aka Fluffy) & I are mad about UT2003 & play all the time.
Do you play this game online too. Ive found a great site with 85 mad maps and a new style snipers weapon.Be happy to frag you anytime.

I also like Half life & its mods,
No one lives forever 2 
Max payne
all FPS really.

I find RPG like sims too much like real work!

Killing spree !


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

For those of you who like First-person games, check out "Thief". It is a great first-person, but unlike most first-person "killing sprees" you aren't that powerful. Your skills lie in being stealthy, clever, and light on your feet. In most head-to-head fights you will lose so instead you sneak up to your opponent and steal from them or stab them in the back. It's a lot of fun and forces you to use a whole lot of skills not normally found in such games.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I was once town champ at Ping Pong.

Non Virtual kind however


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Pete , by your description of theif it sounds like a game for frenchmen! just kiddin,
I cant function without a triple shot rocket launcher, I feel positively undressed without one.


----------

